# Autotek 7600BTS



## jbreddawg (Dec 28, 2009)

Not mine but I have had the pleasure of owning one of these monsters back in the day. 
Zed built and gobs of power !!! 

Vintage Autotek 7600BTS Zed Audio - eBay (item 140533933277 end time Apr-15-11 10:40:35 PDT)


----------



## db-r (Apr 20, 2008)

Yep. Back in the day, I guess 1991 or 1992, a friend and I had one of these in his Grand Am on a wall of 6 Kicker C-15's... Not many people could sit inside of it for long before they would freak out and jump out. Seems "meh" these days, compared to much larger amps/installs, but it was something back then for sure.


----------

